# Spray n shine



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone tried it?

Opinions?


----------



## Pistol Pete (May 16, 2006)

bought it tried it, didnt like it, keep it in the the car for emergency Bird crap removal.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Thx for the info - I will probably try this one instead 
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/ecog.htm

As least the supplier has a reputation to protect.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah i like the look of the CG product. I would like to give this a go some time.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

:thumb:


lucky_paddy said:


> Thx for the info - I will probably try this one instead
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/ecog.htm
> 
> As least the supplier has a reputation to protect.


Why don't you go the ONR way? However any experience with ECO SMART will be welcome. :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I use ONR as my weekly wash. Since i got it in June, i've never used the traditional method and probably never will, ONR is that good. Optimum also do a totally waterless cleaner called Opticlean, that's worth a look.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

So why are you about to try ECO SMART? ;-)


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll always use ONR, but i wouldn't mind a totally waterless cleaner with a bit of protection, just for a quick clean. Always worth trying another product out.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> I'll always use ONR, but i wouldn't mind a totally waterless cleaner with a bit of protection, just for a quick clean. Always worth trying another product out.


I see mate. I just ordered 3 different QD and 5 selants, just because being tempted to try them all... Damned DW, I wouldn't do this until I joined this forum! :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Regarding the ecosmart,got some of this the other month when they first got it in @cg uk,does a decent enough job but would be very reluctant to use it on a car that was properly dirty,so didnt.
Leaves a nice finish when used though i used it through a pump sprayer as the powered ones were a purchase to far,lol,a decent product to use in between onr or water washes,will probably get more in the future:thumb:


----------

